# Friendly advice for those wanting to start a pet business :-)



## Crystal Palace Doggie Day (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I thought I would post some info and advice on starting a pet business and there's often so much to think about and consider, many things get over looked. Im not an expert but have my own experience in this feild and have learn t a lot on the way.

Running a Day Care professionally requires a premises. As does a PET SHOP or grooming salon (unless mobile).

RATES FOR A PREMISES: Typically, commercial lettings require 3 months deposit and 3 months rent. You also need to check your local councils business rates for the property. A property has a rateable value and then actual rates. A council will be able to tell you the rates for the following year. The actual rates are normally much lower than the rateable value.

Be aware that you will more than likely need to have a CHANGE OF USE for your premises as its highly unlikely it will already fall in the category, that allows you to run a animal business (unless pet shop with NO livestock). This can and probably will change your rates and you will need to ask the council or the valuations office, what the rates would be under your change of use.

PLANNING: If you have to change the use, you will need to submit a full planning application. The application is the same used as when applying for building works and can be long and complicated. You can pay for a pre-plannng assessment to your council first, they will offer advice and guidance for this fee. You will need floor plans and a location map, which can be bought on line or through your commercial agent. Planning typically takes a minimum of 8 weeks to get a response for busier councils. 

LICENSE: After you have planning consent to run your business, you need to obtain a license. Most councils will have a list of the licenses they offer, displaying the fee and allowing you to download the terms of the license. You need to have this before you start operating. Local Animal Welfare officers are normally very happy to offer guidance before you submit your application.

INSURANCE: You will need public liability insurance and then insurance, specific to your business. For a professional Dog Day Care, this may be about £120 but for a pet shop, this could be much higher.

BUILDINGS INSURANCE AND VAT: Most commercial landlords expect you to pay the buildings insurance and typically costs between £300 and £700 for the year, you will normally pay in one or two installments.

A lot of commercial rent is subject to VAT and you may have to pay it, find out the terms before viewing a premises.

AGENTS FEES: If your commercial property is going to be managed by an agent, its is common practice that the tenant is responsible for paying these fees, usually quarterly and about £140 a quarter for London, Greater London and Surrey.

RENT AND DEPOSIT: Typically this is 3 months rent and 3 month deposit upfront. Don't be scared to negotiate on this, you could even ask to pay 5 months rent and 1 months deposit, giving you 5 months not to worry about rent. 

LEGAL FEES: When renting a commercial premises you will need a lease to be drawn up by a solicitor, doing this properly protects both you ,the landlord and your business. If your business does well and you have no legally binding contract and the landlord asks you to leave, a business can be destroyed instantly! It is common practice that the in-coming tenant will pay the legal fees for both you AND the landlord. This could set you back anything from £600-£2,000. Make sure you have this set aside.

LOCATION: If animals will be held at or visit your centre for a length o time, the council may not grant you permission for planning if you have close neighbors. Talk to your new potential neighbors and get their thoughts on this and look into sounds proofing if you do have other people, particularly residential residents close by. Speak to the council too and look at other business like yours in the area and look at their set up and location first. 
WORK: If your running a business such as Day Care or grooming, any business where animals will frequent, you will need to make sure that wires are not ground level, the floor is non-absorbent as urine will seep through untreated wood and concrete and is a nightmare to get out. Animal welfare will not like it either.

CLEANING: Seems obvious but make sure you use animal friendly cleaning products. Even if your a pet shop with no live animal, animals will come and in it only takes a small area cleaned of bleach to make an animal sick. 

Theres lots more I can think of but thought this was a good place to start, for people thinking of taking on a premises to run any kind of Animal business. Hope this helps


----------



## ajoseph (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Boy!!!
I just started a Pet Protector business.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

news- some london councils want to charge pro. dog walkers to use parks


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

councils to charge dog walkers £300 yearly fee, andddd limt number of dogs walked 2gether


----------



## PoppynPals (Mar 3, 2013)

Has already started in Bushy Park and Richmond Park. As far as I am aware it is just for royal parks.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Crystal Palace Doggie Day said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I thought I would post some info and advice on starting a pet business and there's often so much to think about and consider, many things get over looked. Im not an expert but have my own experience in this feild and have learn t a lot on the way.
> 
> ...


You must also display the liability insurance in a place that is visible to customers and if you employ anyone outwith your family you require employers liability too!

If you have taken on a lease you will most likely be responsible for full insure *and repairs* so best to check out the building thoroughly before signing anything as you could end up paying out thousands for repairs and you will not be able to recover these from the owner.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Excellent thread. These are the kind of barriers that make starting up or expanding, a business so difficult. There's a good reason for each and every one of these but the costs really add up and it's as well to factor them into your business plan now, rather than get a nasty surprise later.


----------



## ajoseph (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are considering or want to start a business in the Pet Industry and you
don't have the large sum of money to start....that's fine. You can start a business in the Pet Industry for under 30 pounds. Take a look here


----------



## tlewis (Mar 25, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> councils to charge dog walkers £300 yearly fee, andddd limt number of dogs walked 2gether


I can understand wanting to limit the number of dogs but why the fee? I wonder if they'll start charging those boot camp fitness instructors too.


----------



## lilymelba (May 9, 2013)

Thank you...I am going to be starting a professional dog grooming course soon, and all the information you have shared is so helpful.
Donna


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

tlewis said:


> I can understand wanting to limit the number of dogs but why the fee? *I wonder if they'll start charging those boot camp fitness instructors too.*


They have included personal fitness trainers as well.


----------



## Emilyyu (May 15, 2013)

I also have a great idea, that is, install the IP surveillance cameras, which can largely reduce the workload for the owner, at the same time, open the video to customer and let them know how their pet eat and play in the pet centers. I think it is a great idea to attract customer.:001_tt2:


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall (May 4, 2013)

I'd also suggest getting on good terms with local rescues. Call me biased as I'm obviously from a rescue  but what you can get in return is great for business. For example, the vets we use offer a discount for everything we have to get done. In return, they get *alot* of business from us, and people that adopt dogs from us also use them. They also get advertisement from us.
The groomers we use are also the same: They give us heavily discounted rates, or the odd free treatment as long as we advertise them! They've told us they get alot of business and inquires from people that have heard about them through us, they tell their friends, family etc.

Not only does it make your company look _amazing_, it brings in extra income and support for you and also helps out a few needy rescues! Everyone is a winner


----------



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

On the subject of setting up a pet business, I am wondering if you find there are any peaks and troughs throughout the year. I am just starting up a dog walking and pet sitting business and am trying to write a business plan. One of the areas relates to peaks and troughs. At first I thought there would be peaks in the summer months, and maybe around the bank holidays when people may go away, but then I thought maybe this would be balanced by people staying home and enjoying more time with their pets. I would appreciate your views.

Also, if you run a business yourself, how do you retain business? Do you offer Recommend a Friend schemes, or discounts to repeat customers? If so, does this work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I find start of a new term as peak for new dog walking clients. Usually we're steady at 1 or 2 new dogs a month, then suddenly we get one or two a week. Sept is busiest, then Jan, then after Easter. I've seen this pattern repeat over a few years, although last year we also had a busy May and June as a few people left another dog walker to come to us, and this year we've also had a busy June and July for new dogs.

Home boarding is peak at school holidays (private school hols not state school), I found cat sitting peaked June and September, with everything being generally busy in December.

Hope that helps, I found writing my business plan really hard, so happy to give my experiences!


----------



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

Thanks very much. That's really helpful. I hadn't even thought about start of term!


----------

